# Centro Histórico de Lima: Zona en Decadencia



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lo de la delincuencia es algo que afecta a casi toda Lima...aunque en algunos distritos mucho menos que en otros...en general en el centro la delincuencia ha disminuído bastante en los últimos años...pero todavía es mucho mas alta que en otros distritos como San Isidro.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Miren, el principal problema de esa zona es que está habitada por gente pobre, muchos de ellos de mal vivir, la calle Contumazá esta infestada de estos personajes, para poder tomar las fotos le tuve que dar cinco lucas a un tipo de mal aspecto que incluso aparece en una de ellas. Es obvio que esta gente no puede darle mantenimiento a estas casas, pienso que un gran paso sería sacar a esta gente tal como se hizo en una casona cercana a la Iglesia San Francisco, de allí podemos hablar de alquileres y recuperación.

Ojo que el centro de Lima incluye Barrios Altos que es hasta tres veces el damero de pizarro y Montserrate, barrios aún en peores condiciones, en todos la delincuencia y la pobreza es el factor común.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Muy bueno el thread, muestra partes de nuestro centro histórico tal y como están: descuidadas y en abandono. El centro ha mejorado mucho, no cabe duda, que desde que Andrade empezó a darle la importancia debida, las cosas han ido mejorando mucho: la limpieza, la restauración de muchas casas, etc. y hoy se habla de metas más ambiciosas, bien por la ciudad. El hecho es que aun falta mucho, y el aspecto social es básico, con pobreza y malas condiciones de vida poco se puede hacer para frenar la delincuencia y el deterioro de las construcciones.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que chevere tu thread. Que pena me da que esas casonas no esten bien cuidadas y esa sea una zona mas segura. Que lindo seria vivir en una de esas casas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Perú es un país bastante raro de por sí....nuestra bonanza macroeconómica, nuestra superioridad económica sobre otros países en la región y nuestros hartos recursos naturales no se reflejan en nuestras ciudades, carreteras, aeropuertos, puertos...etc...

Cualquiera que los visitara pensaría que somos el país mas pobre del mundo...cuando en verdad no lo somos...estamos en ese sentido igualito a la India...país recontra poderoso, con una gran economía que crece y crece...con ciudades recontra sucias.


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

Me parece que la postura de J Block es in extremis pesimista y por ende completamente negativa..........dos de los males que nos deben de exorcizarnos los peruanos son nuestros congenitos sentimientos de inferioridad y el pesimismo de pensar de que todo siempre va para peor. Si ahora podemos ver flores en la Pza San Martin y el angel de la fama de nuevo en la pileta de la Pza Mayor es porque a pensar de las trabas la recuperacion del centro de Lima ya ha empezado. Solo hace 10 años (1996) Andrade empezaba el proceso de recuperacion de las calles con el desalojo de los ambulantes del parque universitario. Que hay mucho por hacer, que todavia hay grandes zonas del centro donde campea el abandono y la delincuencia, es verdad, que el proceso pudo haber sido mas rapido de haber contar con la ayuda decidida de los recursos del gobierno central, sin un Fujimori que boicotera desde palacio los esfuerzos en ese sentido, con Toledo que tampoco ha tenido un proyecto para la ciudad (aunque con lo del tren ya ha dado un gran apoyo), tambien es cierto. Hay que reconocer los avances y encarar lo que resta con optimismo y decision,sin caer en la candidez o en ingeniudad, felizmente Castañeda parece ser un buen alcalde.........................el futuro de Lima depende de nuestras manos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

nicolaselguera77 said:


> Me parece que la postura de J Block es in extremis pesimista y por ende completamente negativa..........dos de los males que nos deben de exorcizarnos los peruanos son nuestros congenitos sentimientos de inferioridad y el pesimismo de pensar de que todo siempre va para peor. Si ahora podemos ver flores en la Pza San Martin y el angel de la fama de nuevo en la pileta de la Pza Mayor es porque a pensar de las trabas la recuperacion del centro de Lima ya ha empezado. Solo hace 10 años (1996) Andrade empezaba el proceso de recuperacion de las calles con el desalojo de los ambulantes del parque universitario. Que hay mucho por hacer, que todavia hay grandes zonas del centro donde campea el abandono y la delincuencia, es verdad, que el proceso pudo haber sido mas rapido de haber contar con la ayuda decidida de los recursos del gobierno central, sin un Fujimori que boicotera desde palacio los esfuerzos en ese sentido, con Toledo que tampoco ha tenido un proyecto para la ciudad (aunque con lo del tren ya ha dado un gran apoyo), tambien es cierto. Hay que reconocer los avances y encarar lo que resta con optimismo y decision,sin caer en la candidez o en ingeniudad, felizmente Castañeda parece ser un buen alcalde.........................el futuro de Lima depende de nuestras manos


Hay avances...simplemente nuestros vecinos avanzan muchisimo mas rápido.

En fin...yo soy optimista...el centro se recuperará...para el 2200 habremos recuperado el Damero de Pizarro.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno quice rescatar este thread porque pienso seguir colocando más fotos de zonas bonitas pero en decadencia, lo rescatable es que muchas de las zonas mostradas aquí están siendo recuperadas, como el jiron contumazá, la zona aledañan a la iglesia de los huérfanos, esperemos que en por lo menos 5 años ya haya recuperado por lo menos la mayor parte del damero de pizarro.


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

edited


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*El delicioso encanto de pasear por el Centro de Lima*

Comparto con muchos foristas el hecho que muchas casonas del Centro luzcan descuidadas,semi abandonadas,tugurizadas,malolientes inclusive... y algunas calles estén sucias,sean letrinas públicas ó guarida de gente de mal vivir.. pero hay algo muy cierto... y que yo ya llevo casi 2 dècadas sin practicarlo... y lo extraño mucho !!!!... y es...recorrer a pie por el centro.. es una sensaciòn realmente especial,que no se siente al caminar ni por Miraflores ni por San Isidro.. quizàs,si,por ciertas calles antiguas del Callao.. es una magia,realmente es fascinante,con todo lo descuidado que puedan lucir algunas casonas ò calles,pero esa "magia" no la gozas en otros barrios... y si es un domingo tempranito por la mañana y en pleno invierno....mucho mejor todavìa !!!!.... 
Rescatemos lo positivo del thread y es el de haber recorrido mediante las fotos,esas calles deliciosas... es cierto que serìa maravilloso que todo estè bien puestecito,pintadito..que la seguridad sea extrema y que no haya gente de mal vivir ni pobreza... pero serìa una imagen demasiado "artificial" para nuestro varias veces centenario Centro de Lima... definitivamente el pasear por el centro de Lima es màs emocionante y grato que el pasear por calles "tan perfectas" como las hay en los centros de Canberra,Ottawa,Dubai ò Estocolmo... me quedo toda la vida con el paseito dominical por el Centro de Lima (incluido de paso,los Barrios Altos,el Rìmac y Breña)...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero casualmente las zonas posteadas aquí están siendo recuperadas, al menos la calle contumazá.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno aquí posteo algunas fotos más de zonas que necesitan recuperación, aquí van.

La zona de la iglesia de San Marcelo está un poco descuidada, le falta pintura sobre todo.





































La parte izquierda de esta casona en la plazoleta chabuca granda se ha venido abajo.



















Esquina de Emancipación con Caylloma.










Cruce de Caylloma con Ica antes de llegar al teatro municipal.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esta esquina de la colmena con caylloma´.










Esquina de Zepita con Peñaloza.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Esto es una muestra de que aun hay mucho por hacer, yo creo que se hara y se avanzara. muestra de ello es el jiron Quilca que tendra nueva cara, ademas esta en proyecto la remodelacion del jiron Ica.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Esto es una muestra de que aun hay mucho por hacer, yo creo que se hara y se avanzara. muestra de ello es el jiron Quilca que tendra nueva cara, ademas esta en proyecto la remodelacion del jiron Ica.


UFF...la recuperación del centro está recontra VERRRDE....van a pasar muchos años para que el centro luzca recuperado. Lo que se hizo durante la época de Andrade no se ha cuidado, miren nomás la avenida Emancipación, los faroles rotos, los edificios sucios. Lo mismo con la alameda Chabuca Granda...la visité hace unas semanas, es un asco total. Veredas convertidas en letrinas, basura, paredes pintadas y gente piojosa. Un caos total.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Hay veces que eres optimista, otras que eres pesimista XD


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> ^^
> Hay veces que eres optimista, otras que eres pesimista XD


Siempre trato de ser realista.


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Casi 40 años que èste edificio "está en construcción"*









Increíble que éste edificio de la derecha de la foto,en la esquina de Emancipación con la avenida Tacna... siga sin haberse terminado !!!!... 
Antes de 1970 ya estaba asì !!!!... Lo último que recuerdo,que poco antes de venirme al Paraguay,una pareja de novios,ya con apenas pocos dìas para casarse,fueron a èste edificio,porque..no sè a què "intelibruto" se le ocurriò instalar una mueblerìa en ...un piso alto !!!!... si,asì como lo leen... el hecho es que el novio quiso abrir una puerta,pensando que habìa otra sala de exhibiciòn de muebles y habìa.... un hueco hasta...el sòtano... perdiò el equilibrio y cayò.... dejando "viuda" a la novia antes de casarse..... la noticia tuvo mucha resonancia por lo tràgico y al mismo tiempo absurdo del hecho..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oye esa anécdota del edificio, bueno por momentos me dio risa, pero si que fue una tragedia, no la sabía, bueno ese edificio yo también lo he visto allí desde que tengo uso de razón, creo que tiene un problema con las cimentaciones, aunque eso dicen de todos los edificios que están en ese estado.


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

estan super buenas las fotos, las construcciones antiguas estan bonitas, perole hace falta una buena conservacion y cuidado


----------

